# One doe on public



## Richman

From Ohio Wildlife....a submission for the Wildlife Council consideration for next year:

1 antlerless deer per license from public ground

No antlerless deer from public ground after December 2

Designed to grow the herd on public ground


----------



## squid_1

So they can run onto the private baited property and get blasted. I like that idea and think it will work great...Not. My part of the state isn't a population problem it is available land to hunt problem how about fixing that. I do travel and hunt in Muskingum County and I don't think there is a population problem there either. Sounds impossible to enforce as well.




Richman said:


> From Ohio Wildlife....a submission for the Wildlife Council consideration for next year:
> 
> 1 antlerless deer per license from public ground
> 
> No antlerless deer from public ground after December 2
> 
> Designed to grow the herd on public ground


----------



## 9Left

ya cant manage a herd by seperating public and private rules...


----------



## floater99

Now that's stupid after allowing 6 deer limit in southern counties they (imo) desecrated the deer herd with over harvesting now going to make up by allowing 1 deer off public land im not the smartest but that makes no sense to me what idiots


----------



## RMK

i like the idea. dang tough croud to please to say the least. people complained about too few deer left on public land and now here is a step to try to let the population rebound and people complain about that too.


----------



## crappiedude

RMK said:


> i like the idea. dang tough croud to please to say the least. people complained about too few deer left on public land and now here is a step to try to let the population rebound and people complain about that too.


I'm with you on this one. The only way the herds on public ground will increase is to leave the does alone.
Like you said, so many people complained about and then beat up the DNR for allowing such liberal limits which crushed the deer herds. Now they want to slow the kill rate down so the herds can rebound and now that's not good either.
I think managing public and private land differently is the only thing that makes sense. Acting like limited and unlimited hunting pressure is the same is not facing reality.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

Too little and took way too long but better than nothing. If it were up to me public would be buck only for how ever many seasons it took to reverse the damage done by years of inaction on the states part!


----------



## Carpn

I'm suprised to see any negative reaction to this . I see nothing but good . It may be a little late , but it's definitely a step in the right direction . 
Is it gonna be hard to enforce ? Yeah . But then again so are most other fish and game laws . They can only make the rules . It's up to us to follow them. You can't make laws to accommodate for people who aren't gonna follow them .


----------



## bobk

floater99 said:


> Now that's stupid after allowing 6 deer limit in southern counties they (imo) desecrated the deer herd with over harvesting now going to make up by allowing 1 deer off public land im not the smartest but that makes no sense to me what idiots


The real idiots are the hunters that aren’t / weren’t smart enough to realize what they did to the herd. Let’s just blame it all on the odnr.


----------



## crappiedude

UNCLEMIKE said:


> Too little and took way too long but better than nothing. If it were up to me public would be buck only for how ever many seasons it took to reverse the damage done by years of inaction on the states part!


I definitely think this is the way to go. Back in the 70's this was the norm and if people really want the herds to expand on public land this is really what it will take.


----------



## Carpn

bobk said:


> The real idiots are the hunters that aren’t / weren’t smart enough to realize what they did to the herd. Let’s just blame it all on the odnr.


Exactly . Just cause the DNR says you can , doesn't mean you should . I think alot of people realized that after the fact . And many still haven't . 
The public land took the brunt of it . May take a bit but it'll work itself out . Definitely a step in the right direction


----------



## ironman172

Push them all on my place.....I only take what the law allows and left a few for next year.....like always


----------



## Flathead76

bobk said:


> The real idiots are the hunters that aren’t / weren’t smart enough to realize what they did to the herd. Let’s just blame it all on the odnr.


It's because they can not look in the mirror and see where the problem starts. It's always someone else's fault.


----------



## Flathead76

Richman said:


> From Ohio Wildlife....a submission for the Wildlife Council consideration for next year:
> 
> 1 antlerless deer per license from public ground
> 
> No antlerless deer from public ground after December 2
> 
> Designed to grow the herd on public ground


I would be interested in the number of antlerless deer that were taken on public after December 2nd of this season.


----------



## crappiedude

ironman172 said:


> I only take what the law allows


and that is the problem. The herd can't possibly hold up to what the current and past legal limit allows.
I've noticed a big decline in numbers on private ground since the 6 deer limit days. I can't imagine what the public grounds are like.



Flathead76 said:


> I would be interested in the number of antlerless deer that were taken on public after December 2nd of this season.


My bet is not many percentage wise.

IMO Ohio is good at setting unrealistically high limits. Look at the crappie limit at 30 fish per person. There aren't many people who even catch 30 crappie in a day much less 30 keepers.
A 15 fish limit would be more realistic.


----------



## ironman172

My land, I don't think 3 is over harvesting.....especially when hardly any shooting is going on around me.....don't put out camera's any more , but the neighbors does and has many deer at his feeder (he doesn't hunt ) the past so many years.

it was 2 last year inmy county that I thought was too low...
for the big woods area and terrain, but 2 was what I harvested

I would like to see 2 bucks state wide to narrow down the does taken....that would help build the herd.....one buck can service many does that give birth....I would like selective harvest on 1 buck (deformed rack) and then be able to head hunt for a second....that would make for only taking 1 doe for me instead of 2 or 3.....increasing the herd around me that really doesn't need it so far


----------



## garhtr

Flathead76 said:


> I would be interested in the number of antlerless deer that were taken on public after December 2nd of this season.


http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting...y-species/deer/deer-harvest-yearly-comparison
This Will tell you when, where and sex of deer killed but isn't broken down by public vs private

Personally I don't like or see the logic of the no antlerless after Dec 2 , makes it buck only for muzzleloader season on public and some years that's the only time I deer hunt, just making it 1 antlerless per season on public IMO would accomplish the same results.
Good luck and Good hunting !


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

Flathead76 said:


> It's because they can not look in the mirror and see where the problem starts. It's always someone else's fault.


Come on guys... we all know that the only reason there are deer or turkey or anything to hunt is due to the protection the game laws give them. If the DOW/ODNR had not encouraged this extreme reduction thru the offer of plenty of cheap tags we would not be talking about this. Blaming hunters as a group is ignoring the fact that only the state can manage the herd and they failed to do so in a manner than kept the numbers strong on public land. They knew what would happen and it did. To blame hunters as a group is letting them off the hook. We hunters are our own worst enemies. Without laws lakes would be over fished etc. Why do we need an ODNR then if we expect hunters to manage populations on their own. It just can't work that way.


----------



## Flathead76

UNCLEMIKE said:


> Come on guys... we all know that the only reason there are deer or turkey or anything to hunt is due to the protection the game laws give them. If the DOW/ODNR had not encouraged this extreme reduction thru the offer of plenty of cheap tags we would not be talking about this. Blaming hunters as a group is ignoring the fact that only the state can manage the herd and they failed to do so in a manner than kept the numbers strong on public land. They knew what would happen and it did. To blame hunters as a group is letting them off the hook. We hunters are our own worst enemies. Without laws lakes would be over fished etc. Why do we need an ODNR then if we expect hunters to manage populations on their own. It just can't work that way.


They knew exactly what would happen and all they had to do is look at Pennsylvania as an example. They knew that us stupid blood thirsty hunters would do their dirty work while padding their pockets. The problem is that Ohio antlerless deer tags are over the counter and Pennsylvania is through a draw. What has helped PA are groups that could see what has happened around their deer camps and start buying up as many tags as they could get. Then they deer camp has deer tag burning parties so the tags do not get used and the state still gets their money. I know of two large camps that to this and they have seen the herd rebound because they know how not to use their trigger finger.


----------



## Flathead76

garhtr said:


> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting...y-species/deer/deer-harvest-yearly-comparison
> This Will tell you when, where and sex of deer killed but isn't broken down by public vs private
> 
> Personally I don't like or see the logic of the no antlerless after Dec 2 , makes it buck only for muzzleloader season on public and some years that's the only time I deer hunt, just making it 1 antlerless per season on public IMO would accomplish the same results.
> Good luck and Good hunting !


If you look at the numbers most hunters only take one deer per season. I don't think that the new regulations will do much but it is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Redheads

Flathead76 said:


> because they know how not to use their trigger finger.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> And im sure these are the same people that drive 50 in a 55 mph zone


----------



## DJA

There is a serious need to control Bait piles and feeders


----------



## M R DUCKS

DJA...
I think that day is coming.....as CWD increases !


----------



## crappiedude

Flathead76 said:


> If you look at the numbers most hunters only take one deer per season. I don't think that the new regulations will do much but it is a step in the right direction.


Maybe they need to make the public grounds buck only and then go back to the old doe tag lottery system for specific public hunting areas as numbers increase.
I remember reading back in the day how in order for the state to regulate doe harvest they had to award 3x-4x-5x the amount of tags in order to get 1 doe killed since people would buy the tags and then not use them.
If people want the numbers of animals to increase on the public zones there is no getting around it's going to take restricting the harvest. Any way they do it, the guys hunting public ground are going to be in for a quite a few rough hunting seasons.
I know if it were me spending my time on public ground I'd rather be sitting there watching a few does moving around and not be able to shoot, than to go out in the woods and see nothing all day.


----------



## Flathead76

DJA said:


> There is a serious need to control Bait piles and feeders


Some of the posts on here and other sites is crazy. Pics of truckloads and pallets of feed so they can "hunt" deer is unreal. It's only a matter of time before we do get a serious CWD outbreak. There are locals around here that put out 25k pounds of corn each season.


----------



## mikem

Why December 2nd? Do they realize how hard the hunting on public can be in December/January? 

I have no problem with trying to limit doe harvest, but I think for that last part of the season, let the guys shoot either sex. Especially because you do get some antler drop in January which further reduces what would be available for "buck" harvest.


----------



## floater99

All this talk,I never or will I take more than I can use !!. Go back to doe tags per county as needed and BUCK ONLY FOR THE SEASON the odnr does a great job imo.I don't agree with all the rules but they are in place for all to enjoy the outdoors and its opportunities for all to use.I also agree with limited using of bait sites.I do know how to CONTROL THE TRIGGER.You may or may not agree with me and my opinion that's why we have free speech.We all as hunters need to combine our efforts and partake in efforts to introduce new hunters to the outdoors


----------



## bobk

DJA said:


> There is a serious need to control Bait piles and feeders


Curious your reason for this statement.


----------



## G-Patt

Aren't there other options to consider before this drastic move? What about a bow-only and crossbow-only doe tags and a gun-only doe tag, with crossbow and gun being more expensive? Why not make non-resident deer hunting a lottery draw instead and make it much more expensive like some other states? I like the idea of no baiting on private too. Can't we limit it to 3 does and 1 buck per year and see where that gets us? Just seems like a steep shift to go to one doe on public when you have other options available. Lastly, why do the private land folks get all the breaks, and the public chumps like me take all the hits? I'm not happy with this proposal. I usually take a buck and doe per year on public land, and now I get the hose if I can't get my buck, which would be more pressured than ever on public land.


----------



## crittergitter

Some of these comments are ridiculous. To think that I as an individual have any control or influence over the collective that harvest deer off of public land is absurd. Hunters didn't create this problem. ODOW did. Period! 

The only people, in my opinion, who would not like this are private land owners who lease the deer hunting rights and/or the Ohio Farm Bureau. A healthy population of deer on public land hurts demand for their lease which means the lease prices won't keep sky rocketing. 

This is a very small and conservative step in the right direction. Anyone calling this drastic, really doesn't understand wildlife management principles.


----------



## Flathead76

The DNR forced me to do it........


----------



## fish4wall

IMO the ODNR have not a clue what the deer herd is. I've said this for a long time now that its too easy for an out of state hunter to hunt Ohio. we need a lotto system. I remember reading once that out of state hunters do take a lot of deer every year! keep Ohio deer in Ohio!!
and as far as hunters need to help...yes its up to the hunter on how many to take. but the laws are in place and if a hunter takes 6 then so be it. there's no reason to chastise that hunter...they are WELL within their right to take 6! and I always hear "just because you can doesn't mean you need to". that's just BS!!! I say to those people do you take your limit of fish??? again, if you're with in the law then by all means do it. if you only want to take 1 or 2 a season then do so..
I've stopped posting on how many deer I get just because I'm sick of the chastising. I have a family that eats every bit of the meat! last season was a bad bad season. its not that I didn't see any...seen plenty. but noting came in and plus a few missed shots. I can tell you....my body feels different because of eating beef for a year.. so with that being said this season was a good season for me and my family!!
but the ODNR is going in the wrong direction.. and they have been for years.
this "new submission" is only going to hurt the sport\way of life.
ODNR need to get their heads out of their wallets and look at the bigger problem.
just my .02 cents!!!


----------



## Redheads

Flathead76 said:


> The DNR ALLOWED me to do it........


FIFY


----------



## Lundy

Those saying the ODNR can't manage the deer herd really need to take a look at the facts.

The ODNR said there were too many deer and announced the need to reduce the population. They increased bag limits and and reduced cost of antlerless tags. The deer herd was reduced substantially.

They then said the population was nearing the reduced population goals and they decreased the bag limit, eliminated the reduced price antlerless tags and implemented revised zones and managements areas. Population has been maintained fairly stable at lower population levels.

Now they are trying to balance the populations across private and public lands with initiatives to grow public land populations while maintaining the reduced population goals achieved. This was a high priority from hunters responding to the hunter surveys.

All of this was announced prior to and achieved without having control of the vast majority of the hunting properties(private) and having not pulled the trigger to kill all of the deer to reduce the population to desired levels. Hunters participated gleefully.

You may not like the management of the deer population but to say they can't manage the population is an absurd statement. They have clearly demonstrated that they can easily control the deer population through willing hunter participation


----------



## Richman

Very well stated Lundy


----------



## G-Patt

I guess what I struggle with is I haven't seen the analysis in the numbers or the statistics beyond the number of legally harvested deer. There's a host of things I'd like to know what these numbers tell us because that diagnoses the reason for the population problem and the reason for the proposal to limit us to one doe on Public Land before December 3rd. There's probably a good reason, but dang it, tell me why other than the ODNR is trying to increase the herd on public land. What, why, how and who are causing these populations to drop? I don't want to see a lift on the one doe rule in say 5 years from now without knowing why this recently happened. What is the ODNR going to implement to avoid this issue in the future? Without this analysis, we're left to our own uninformed conclusions. I've left a message with the ODNR, and if they give me some basis, I'll share with the rest of you.


----------



## Flathead76

Redheads said:


> FIFY


.............?


----------



## bobk

Flathead76 said:


> .............?


(Fixed It For You)


----------



## doegirl

Hate to say it, but the management goals are being achieved as planned. Insurance and agriculture also have a say on what size the deer herd should be. Hunting was the tool to decrease deer numbers and these low numbers are here to stay.
Unless hunters are willing to hunt bucks only or go fishing, everything will go as planned and the deer herd numbers will remain low.


----------



## miked913

We still kill a lot more deer every year lately than what the total deer population was when I 1st started hunting. It's not like every deer has a number and we know exactly what were dealing with from year to year and then throw in and ehd break out or really good or bad weather during fire arms season crazy amounts of variables. I like when I get my odnr surveys in the mail or emails these days I always take the time to fill them out and write my comments on them I feel like they do want to hear from everyone and try and balance things as best they can. I'm sure they don't get a lot of people calling them to just say "hey good job" it's a thankless job and everyone they talk too is an expert and their ideas are the best ones. I will continue to pay for my Very reasonably priced licenses and permits and hunt and fish in one of the most target rich states in the union with a big ole smile on my face.


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo

Some of the responses in this thread are unbelievable. No wonder public land is shot up all over the state. Seems many are only worried about themselves. 

Great proposal imo.
Reduces doe harvest opportunity where needed most
Takes pressure off public land as season progresses 
Saves shed bucks and buttons late season 
Saves does that will help maintain stronger populations.

I hope it’s enough. I think it’s a good start. Having hunted 9 counties on both public and private land in Ohio this year. Our public land hunting quality is no where close to private these days. This wasn’t the case in the past and I’d like to see more regulations that aim to maximize opportunity on public land. I know a lot of hunters only have public land and them sticking with the tradition is weighing on properly managed game populations. 

Would have liked to see this enacted when they decided to reduce deer numbers across the state 10 years ago. Given hunter densities we never needed to reduce public land deer numbers in the first place.


----------



## 9Left

funny to read people blaming other hunters ... lol
you nor anybody else has any right to blame others who obey the state limits/laws. The DNR does just fine managing Ohio... whatever they set the limits at, is what i’ll follow.


----------



## reo

I fully support this proposal. I wish it would go further but I am happy they are trying something.


----------



## bobk

9Left said:


> funny to read people blaming other hunters ... lol
> you nor anybody else has any right to blame others who obey the state limits/laws. The DNR does just fine managing Ohio... whatever they set the limits at, is what i’ll follow.


I’m not blaming it all on the hunters. The odnr pimped out the hunters to the point that the herd has dropped dramatically. Just because you can doesn’t mean you should applies to this mess in my opinion. Self control from hunters was needed. It’s ok to not kill every deer a hunters sees until they reach the limit the odnr has set for the year.


----------



## reo

bobk said:


> I’m not blaming it all on the hunters. The odnr pimped out the hunters to the point that the herd has dropped dramatically. Just because you can doesn’t mean you should applies to this mess in my opinion. Self control from hunters was needed. It’s ok to not kill every deer a hunters sees until they reach the limit the odnr has set for the year.


The entire history of hunting and fishing tells us that "self control" is not an effective management strategy on any water or land open to the public especially. Never has been and never will be. From ducks to turkey to deer to crappie.


----------



## bobk

reo said:


> The entire history of hunting and fishing tells us that "self control" is not an effective management strategy on any water or land open to the public especially. Never has been and never will be. From ducks to turkey to deer to crappie.


I know. It’s a dream I guess. As with everything in life it’s always up to the other guy to fix it.


----------



## Lundy

reo said:


> The entire history of hunting and fishing tells us that "self control" is not an effective management strategy on any water or land open to the public especially. Never has been and never will be. From ducks to turkey to deer to crappie.


For some that is certainly true, the mindless minority have always caused problems for the majority. I never needed information from the ODNR to assess population trends or reasonable harvest of the deer herd where I hunted.


----------



## crappiedude

reo said:


> The entire history of hunting and fishing tells us that "self control" is not an effective management


Just reading this thread will tell you that.
Like Lundy we hunt private land and with the use of cameras it's pretty easy to see the general make up of the herd.


----------



## garhtr

Could someone please let me know how many ducks , geese, rabbbit, squirrel, pheasant , grouse, quail, turkey etc I shoiuld be harvesting, I wouldn't want to rely on educated well trained wildlife biologists to get that type of information.
I think the ODNR is doing just fine and although I don't agree totally with the one antlerless on public I'm willing to abide and see what happens. 
I'm not sure the average hunter is in the field enough to draw accurate conclusion on the deer herd. There are plenty of people who sight in there gun on Sunday and head out for a week of deer hunting, maybe without having been in the woods since last season -- hopefully we can trust our wildlife dept.
Good luck and good Hunting


----------



## 9Left

bobk said:


> I’m not blaming it all on the hunters. The odnr pimped out the hunters to the point that the herd has dropped dramatically. Just because you can doesn’t mean you should applies to this mess in my opinion. Self control from hunters was needed. It’s ok to not kill every deer a hunters sees until they reach the limit the odnr has set for the year.


 I do agree with you Bobk...However, I also believe that our current tagging system is a little bit screwed up and very well could be contributing to population issues... I personally do not believe that every deer shot is called in or tagged .


----------



## Beepum19

I hunt public land in south east Ohio. Only been hunting public for a few years so I can’t say what the good ole days of public hunting actually was like. From my experience I filled all my tags and made that a priority for years. Keep in mind I hunted private ground and that came fairly easy.Now with a few more seasons and experience and loss of private grounds due to leasing I’m challenged with hunting public ground. Don’t get me wrong I’ve seen public ground with better sign than private. The only problem which I believe was already stated above is you put the time in and effort of scouting and then November rolls around and all of sudden you start noticing out of state cars and people power scouting from 1200 miles away. With that being said it’s hard to pass deer on public land. I know a lot of family’s that rely on deer for food and that’s fine. But guys traveling from different states and taking vacations to deer hunt probably don’t need to shoot a bunch of does and button bucks to survive. I would be ok with one anterless tag on public. Also agree that the new tag system has flaws. People do make multiple copy’s of tags and use them to transport deer then when it’s out of site the copy’s go back in the wallet.


----------



## bobk

9Left said:


> I do agree with you Bobk...However, I also believe that our current tagging system is a little bit screwed up and very well could be contributing to population issues... I personally do not believe that every deer shot is called in or tagged .


I agree that every deer shot is not tagged. It's been that way for decades. I just saw a deer last week laying on the side of the road with nothing cut out but the backstraps. Not even gutted. Poachers work all year long not just during the season.


----------



## Beepum19

I liked the metal tag. You had to show your harvest and usually when checking your deer you had multiple people observing. Not very many places have check in stations. My favorite place don’t do it because it cost to much money for the machine. Which don’t make sense bc I would think getting hunters in the store buying stuff as they check deer in would be profitable in the long run. Poachers and guys not checking in deer will always happen but the new method gives guys a better advantage of transportation deer while being legal and not drawing attention by buying lost or misplaced replacement tags at public vendors. I think the public grounds that i hunt have pleanty of deer but they don’t deal with pressure well. I believe like anywhere they know how to slip to private ground or very hard to reach areas.mostly becoming nocturnal. I don’t think one doe a year on public ground will make a difference in hunting success. It might in numbers in the overall area but bc of pressure it will make the private hunting surrounding the public better. I’m good with whatever the experts come up with.


----------



## garhtr

I was also a Big Fan of the old checking stations but mostly because I enjoyed hanging around seeing other folks deer. All the hunters I know tag there deer properly so I'm unsure how much of a problem Ohio actually has with deer being killed and not tagged , I'm sure there are some but----- 
Good luck and Good hunting.


----------



## crappiedude

I know people who didn't check deer with the old system because the check station was never open late enough.
I also knew a guy who owned a shop and it was a check station. I killed a decent buck and when I went to check it in he asked if I wanted to check it in as a doe or even an urban deer.
I only play by the rules so I checked it in as a buck.
Anyone who thinks the old system was harder to skip the check-in is just kidding themselves.
Honest people will play by the rules and some people won't play by the rules no matter what.
I'm not around as may people since I retired but I don't know anyone who hasn't checked in a deer since the new system became available.


----------



## Beepum19

Basically all we can do is play by the rules and hopefully with whatever plan the odnr comes up with works. The only part I don’t understand is hunters say public land was good ten years ago or so. Then the zones increased tags and there went the deer. Wouldn’t it overall just benefit to keep tags numbers low till the herd rebounds? I know a guy that says basically the large insurance company’s dictate how odnr regulates deer zones. And farmers also play a part in that. I mean in all reality its a business.


----------



## Muddy

The ODNR has clearly stated that the deer herd numbers are set based on input and data from farmers, insurance companies, land owners, hunters, government agencies, and the public. Herd goals are based on this data plus social and economic factors.  There is no beating around the bush here, the ODNR is not setting the regulations just to make hunters happy. The ODNR is a state agency that represents all of Ohio's residents, not just deer hunters.


----------



## Beepum19

Progressive Allstate geico run the deer herd. We the hunters who pay for licenses fees don’t get a say. I’m on public-land after dec 2nd and I can’t shoot a doe because it’s ten feet on public land. 3 mins later it crosses the fence to private. Farmer Fran shoots it and then puts a landowner tag on it. He and insurance company’s hate deer. The more I think about this bogus rule the more stupid it sounds


----------



## Muddy

Private land owners have the ability to manage deer herds on their property in ways that John Q Public who hunts the public wildlife area can not. That is the way it is, and that will never change.


----------



## 9Left

Hmmm.... unless you own like 500 + acres, theres not much your gonna do in the way of management of a herd... you can maybe grow some bigger racks with all those silly food plots and other crap in a bag that people feed deer. Or pick n choose the size or age you shoot... but deer will eventually wander off the private and onto public... unless, like i said, you own a ton of private land


----------



## Muddy

You can manage and grow deer on less than 500 acres. The more acres the better of course, but you can do it on less than 500 acres. And if you can get on the same page with the neighbors it really helps.


----------



## crappiedude

9Left said:


> Hmmm.... unless you own like 500 + acres, theres not much your gonna do in the way of management of a herd


On most of the farms around where I hunt most of the guys are similar to me and my partner. We only shoot 8 points or better, we limit our doe harvest to 1 or 2 and we pass on all the little ones. Nearest public ground is 2 miles away.
On public most deer won't get passed. If it's brown it's down mentality. If I don't shoot it, someone else will. I'm sure this regulation has been proposed because of so many guys complaining about the lack of deer on public land.


----------



## Beepum19

What happens when 20 guys push a public spot to a private spot ? Does that happen in Ohio?


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo

Beepum19 said:


> What happens when 20 guys push a public spot to a private spot ? Does that happen in Ohio?


Of course it happens in very few cases. Why because people are stingy as crap about letting others use their land first of all. When your on the public there’s different rules than the private. Honest hunters will play by the appropriate rules for the ground they are standing on. I don’t find anything complicated or impactful about that situation at all.


----------



## bobk

Beepum19 said:


> What happens when 20 guys push a public spot to a private spot ? Does that happen in Ohio?


Private spot is happy and waiting.


----------



## Beepum19

When you make rules make them statewide. Bobk keep feeding those turkey and deer and don’t shoot from your house. Just keep using your camera


----------



## crappiedude

Beepum19 said:


> When you make rules make them statewide


The whole state isn't the same...why would they want to do that?
Terrain, access, population, development varies and all these make a difference.


----------



## Beepum19

You guys are right just make the rules for public hunting areas and not the rest of the zone or county’s.not every public spot is the same either. Maybe the public guys will get to experience not shooting anything less than mature 8 points and bigger.


----------



## Lundy

Beepum19 said:


> You guys are right just make the rules for public hunting areas and not the rest of the zone or county’s.not every public spot is the same either. Maybe the public guys will get to experience not shooting anything less than mature 8 points and bigger.


You seem to be dismissing that the primary driving force behind the regulation changes to public hunting areas was from the public land hunters themselves, at least those that cared enough to offer their opinion on the subject.


----------



## garhtr

While public land only accounts for roughly 4% of
the total land area in the state, resident and non-resi-
dent hunters reported harvesting 16,656 deer, just over
9% of the season total, on public land. Antlered bucks
accounted for 39% of the public land harvest, slightly
less than the proportion of antlered bucks in the pri-
vate land harvest (42%). With just over 80,000 acres
of public land including the Wayne National Forest,
Crown City Wildlife Area, and Dean State Forest, Law-
rence County once again held the top spot for the pro-
portion of harvest taken on public land (28%; Figure 4).
The other top counties were Vinton (22.8%), Hocking
(22.1%), Lucas (20.8%), and Morgan (20.7%). Nonresi-
dent hunters accounted for more than 25% of the public
land harvest in eight of the top 10 counties (Table 6).
DEER AGE STRUCTURE
In 2016, ODNR Division of Wildlife personnel aged
5,649 deer during the weeklong gun season, just over
8% of the reported harvest. Data was collected from 62
processors in 48 counties. Figure 5 shows how the age
structure of the antlered harvest has changed over time.
The proportion of yearlings in the antlered buck harvest
has been steadily declining since the late 1990s. In the
early to mid-1980s, nearly 70% of the bucks harvested
were yearlings. Today, that percentage is down close
to 40%. A reduction of this magnitude would normally
be a result of some type of regulation change, such as
antler point restrictions. In Ohio’s case, the decline in
yearling buck harvest is likely due to at least two factors.
Most importantly, Ohio hunters seem to be aware of the
benefits of allowing bucks to mature, and have acted on
their own self-imposed restrictions. Second, the growth
of the deer herd over time, coupled with liberal antler-
less harvest opportunities, likely reduced the pressure
on the antlered segment of the populatio








I found this info interesting.


----------



## bobk

Beepum19 said:


> When you make rules make them statewide. Bobk keep feeding those turkey and deer and don’t shoot from your house. Just keep using your camera


Feel free to drop some feed off. I’m getting really low. If I run out of feed I’m going to have to shoot them all. I can’t handle watching them all starve. I’ll have to open the window in the house and shoot them all out of mercy. Please help.


----------



## garhtr

crappiedude said:


> I know people who didn't check deer with the old system because the check station was never open late enough.
> I also knew a guy who owned a shop and it was a check station. I killed a decent buck and when I went to check it in he asked if I wanted to check it in as a doe or even an urban deer.
> I only play by the rules so I checked it in as a buck.
> Anyone who thinks the old system was harder to skip the check-in is just kidding themselves.
> Honest people will play by the rules and some people won't play by the rules no matter what.
> I'm not around as may people since I retired but I don't know anyone who hasn't checked in a deer since the new system became available.


 If guys are going to cheat this looks like a easy way, once you move your deer off public and head for home or processor it'll be esay to say it was taken on private-- saving your public tag for another day. I'd love to see them go back to the antique two part cardboard/paper tag, once you've torn that tag and filled it out before ever moving your deer there was no going back.
Hope this move works out for everyone's future.
Good luck and good Hunting !


----------



## crappiedude

garhtr said:


> If guys are going to cheat this looks like a easy way


My point in post #55 is only meant to show that any method used at checking in deer isn't perfect. I'm sure that if the state does or doesn't go to limiting deer in any way, shape or form there are some people who will be trying to cheat whatever the system is.
In one county they had a lottery hunt in the parks, if you killed a deer you got extra time the following year. They wanted the deer gone so they rewarded the hunters who succeeded. Of course everyone won't play fair, now some people who killed deer on private ground tagged their deer in as being shot in the parks. Some of those deer weren't shot in the park or even in urban zones but they were tagged that they were.
As I said in my previous post no system is going to stop the people who cheat. I'm sure some will do exactly as you stated but for the majority of people, they will follow the law the best they can.

Just like Lundy stated I'm sure all of this is brought on by hunters complaining about lack of deer on public land. Personally I don't care either way. I like seeing deer so if they limited private land the same way, I'd be okay with it.


----------



## Lundy

There is no perfect deer checking system to prevent cheaters from cheating. I like the convenience of the current system and I will never cheat.

They new system makes actually makes it easier for a game warden to check on any one hunter and his reported harvests in a matter of seconds. The old system it was almost impossible to check harvest of any one hunter. The records were in some log book at some grocery store check-in station, not in an immediately accessible data base. I certainly heard of guys buying multiple tags in others names and checking multiple deer (bucks) in in multiple counties. There was no way for ODNR to ever know with the manual previous system.


----------



## garhtr

Yep , I agree no perfect system, if guys are willing to shoot at night and risk losing trucks , guns and years of hunting privileges they ain't gonna worry about tagging requirements--- but making it harder to cheat keeps more people honest 
I think the best off most outdoorsman and think cheaters make up a very small percentage.
I still liked the two piece paper tags, the hunting licence displayed on my back and sitting around the country store admiring deer being checked in.
This rule won't effect me at all, I never kill more than two deer and I have private land to hunt if I choose but over the last several years I have hunted public nearly as often as private, I save my property for my friend ( he can't get around like he used to ) his son and grandson.
I will miss hunting during Mzzloadrr on public if this proposal passes, I normally save my buck tag until the end "just in case"
Good luck and good Hunting


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo

Just Incase anyone missed the news this proposal passed for 1 doe max on public land. Doe season closes after 1st gun on public land and buck remains open until the end of the season. Should be exactly what we need in Ohio to give the public hunting areas a much needed boost in opportunity. We have so much high quality public ground that is flat out over pressured and over harvested. Looking forward to seeing what happens in a couple years with this system in place.


----------



## crappiedude

thanks for the update


----------



## Big Country25

Anyone know the public hunting areas that are closed for does after Dec. 2nd.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

All of them in the state of Ohio.


----------



## hopin to cash

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/the-perfect-managed-and-prospering-ohio-deer-herd.274480/

enough said... 2015... as predicted here we are about 6 years to late... I will carry my camera again


----------

